# Looking a cross draw holster for a judge



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Would anyone have any first hand knowledge they would share? I am looking for a recommendation for a cross draw holster with a thumb break of good quality for a Taurus Judge with 3" chamber and 4" barrel. My build makes a strong side holster awkward to draw with the size of the gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you may want to look at an alien gear chest rig still cross draw but brings the gun up some and gets that weight off your belt.

but I am not really seeing anything for a carry holster for that large of a judge 3 inch chamber 4 inch barrel makes it big

these people make customs , I have never tried them but they com up as making a 3 inch cylinder 3 inch barrel judge holster


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I had a nice holster custom made from San Antonio leather Works, a little expensive, but very nice work.
Those cross draw holsters are cool. Share a pic if you find one.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I bought a strong side holster for a Ruger Blackhawk at a gun show some years back. It was made by a saddle maker that did custom work and holsters and knife sheaths. It rides at a 45 degree angle on the belt. Butt is facing up and slightly rearward. Accessible from a sitting or standing position, and can be concealed with a jacket. I don't have pic capabilities to show it, but maybe you can find a custom leather maker to make one.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Safariland used to make a good thumb break cross draw. I haven't used one in twenty years. A crass draw is nice if you are seated, either in a vehicle, on a tractor, or on a horse. I would suggest finding a large pawn shop, they usually have a box or barrel of old holsters you can pick through.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Reading the title of this thread had me picturing a judge sitting behind the bench with a cross draw holster under his robe.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have a vertical carry open front spring reinforced shoulder holster for my Judge as a cross draw holster as I use for my .357 trooper.

For my larger handguns, i find the shoulder rigs more comfortable than a waist or belt holster as it spreads the weight across my back and with the larger weapon under my arm, it doesn't get in the way sitting in my vehicle or even a chair.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I appreciate all the replies. I am currently using a shoulder holster. My limited flexibility in my shoulders is making it hard to put it on. That is why I was hoping to find a good cross draw. 

For years I carried a Bond Arms snake slayer 4 with a cross draw from Bond Arms. I loved it. But my arthritis made it impossible to shoot any longer. The knowledge of the coming pain started making me flinch. The weight of the Judge absorbs enough of the recoil to not hurt. 

I will figure something out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> I would suggest finding a large pawn shop, they usually have a box or barrel of old holsters you can pick through.


Finding one that fits a Judge would be a fluke.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If you can cross draw from a waist holster. you can always do as one of my friends who has some pain in moving his arm back to draw from a waist holster on his right gun hand side since a car accident injured his right shoulder leaving a tear or small bone spur and a bit of arthritis a decade ago.

He bought a right hand belt loop holster for his weapon and simply mounts it on his belt on the left side backwards as he puts his belt on his pants turning the right hand holster into a left side cross draw and reaching across his belly to draw doesn't cause him the shoulder pain raising his right shoulder to the rear does and he has no pain extending his gun hand arm forward to shoot.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

nchobbyfarm said:


> I appreciate all the replies. I am currently using a shoulder holster. My limited flexibility in my shoulders is making it hard to put it on. That is why I was hoping to find a good cross draw.
> 
> For years I carried a Bond Arms snake slayer 4 with a cross draw from Bond Arms. I loved it. But my arthritis made it impossible to shoot any longer. The knowledge of the coming pain started making me flinch. The weight of the Judge absorbs enough of the recoil to not hurt.
> 
> I will figure something out.


Is this similar to what you used to use?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Is this similar to what you used to use?


Yes. It was a handy gun around the farm.

I did find the wooden grip a bit slick so I used a bicycle inner tube slipped over for extra grip.


----------

